# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  закрыть Usb

## ioof

Возникла не обходимость закрыть Usb порты некоторым доменным пользователям под 2003 помогите кто сталкивался можноли реализовть на 2003 или необходим доп софт и какой

----------


## JMc

Смотри в сторону DeviceLock, например.
http://www.protect-me.com/ru/dl/

----------


## warper

есть еще GFI endpoint security - приблизительно тоже самое

----------


## Ghost Shadow

Отнять у юзеров право править службы и отключить определение оборудования

----------


## [RnD]KoSMoS

в Bios отключить и поставить пароль на биос.

----------

